# Who Has Ground Effects?



## Guest (Jan 16, 2003)

I have a 1996 Sentra GXE 4-Door that is lowered 2" and I really want a ground effects kit but I have heard from people that I will regret putting the kit on. They say I can't drive anywhere. I can't go over speedbumps or into slanted driveways. I have tried calling dealers to see if they could give me a spec on the front bumper so I know how much clearance I will have but no one is willing to give me that information. Anybody have any opinions, thoughts, ideas?


----------



## MP2050 (May 1, 2002)

Cmon now theres a bunch of us dropped on kits of all sorts dont let people get U down.. Once U get the kit U just have to learn how to drive in a new way... Sideways over bumps and down slopes.. Keep your eye on the road for pot holes and etc.... and you'll be fine


----------



## G_Funk013 (Jul 9, 2002)

Yeah, A friend of mine dropped his Integra 2" and he was telling my that if you drop your car, you have to learn to drive all over again. You got to go down hills in an angle and dodge speed pot holes and man holes etc... The ride isnt that bad untill you hit a bump. But your handling is 10X better.


----------



## sr20 805 (Oct 7, 2002)

do what u got to do, not what other people tell u to do!! get a kit, why not? i mean, if u dont want performance and u want show, then go ahead, or if u want both, then go ahead.....your car, your choice, your shift(not shit, shift)


----------



## altimate94 (Nov 28, 2002)

MP2050 said:


> *Cmon now theres a bunch of us dropped on kits of all sorts dont let people get U down.. Once U get the kit U just have to learn how to drive in a new way... Keep your eye on the road for pot holes and etc.... and you'll be fine *


 yeah, im dropped 1.5" with a full kit..........u just have to be careful....like going into a driveway or the like, u have to go really slow so u dont bottom out too hard..........beware of potholes and just basically pay attention.............


----------



## Guest (Jan 17, 2003)

I live in Washington state and our traffic is really bad and the road condition is worse! This information came from a person who has spent $$$$$$ on their car. They have ripped off their front bumper numerous times. All I hear is Body Kit = Cha-Ching$$$$! So, I am just looking for opinions and thoughts. By the way does anyone live in Washington and drive a 96 Sentra GXE that is dropped 2" with a body kit? If so, how do you like it and what kind of kit?


----------



## sr20 805 (Oct 7, 2002)

B14Baby said:


> * By the way does anyone live in Washington and drive a 96 Sentra GXE that is dropped 2" with a body kit? If so, how do you like it and what kind of kit? *


the odds of this is like 1000000000000 to 1!!! lol


----------



## nismoprincess (Sep 27, 2002)

BTW get a urethane kit instead of a fiberglass kit if your worried. it's a lot more durable


----------



## altimate94 (Nov 28, 2002)

nismoprincess said:


> *BTW get a urethane kit instead of a fiberglass kit if your worried. it's a lot more durable  *


----------



## OzPunk (Jan 8, 2003)

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Originally posted by B14Baby 
By the way does anyone live in Washington and drive a 96 Sentra GXE that is dropped 2" with a body kit? If so, how do you like it and what kind of kit? 
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

I live in WA and I drive a 97 200sx lowered 1.5" with a full body kit and I have never had a problem. I can go over speedbumps without the GTR front rubbing at all. Also where I live the curbs are thankfully low or else I would have certainly fucked it up when parking. I try to park rear first if the curb is too high. And is it just me or are Washington drivers the absolute worst? I'm from Philly originally and I thought that Jersey drivers were bad!


----------



## MP2050 (May 1, 2002)

Yeah I always park in reverse or if not I just stop and leave a big enuff space so I dont even come close to hitting the parking bump...


----------



## Katana200sx (May 13, 2002)

i just park way back from the curb if i cant back in. kits and drops arent that bad unless you do like some dsm guys and your car is a damn street sweeper


----------



## Matt4Nissan (Jul 2, 2002)

Dropped 3", with 18" wheels, and a full body kit. Gotta love Florida.


----------



## dry (Oct 21, 2002)

-----------------------------------------------------------------------------
OzPunk: are Washington drivers the absolute worst
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------

how about those southern drivers when they get a little ice nobody is on the road. If they moved up to new york they'd have to hibernate for the winter.


----------



## Matt4Nissan (Jul 2, 2002)

DryBoy said:


> *
> 
> how about those southern drivers when they get a little ice nobody is on the road. If they moved up to new york they'd have to hibernate for the winter. *


Or how about the new york drivers, when they come to Florida and it starts raining really hard they pull off on the side of the road.


----------



## 1CLNB14 (Apr 30, 2002)

B14Baby said:


> *By the way does anyone live in Washington and drive a 96 Sentra GXE that is dropped 2" with a body kit? If so, how do you like it and what kind of kit? *


:jump: 

I live in N.Seattle, and I'm dropped 2 inches in the front. I have a fiberglass front bumper (VIS), and I'm getting the GTR skirts (urethane) and rear vallence (also urethane) installed in the next couple of weeks.
I will say that you will need to be more aware of your driving and the road conditions. Be careful on speedbumps, take steep parking lot pull ins at an angle...
I will also add that I waited to install the rest of the kit until I had a daily driver.

If you can, get a urethane body kit/lip kit.
I would recomend the Street Scene lip, skirts, and rear valance.
They are urethane.


----------



## evil_001 (Dec 3, 2004)

Jumpin in the thread, but hey, I search so there.. 

Ok, does anyone know the ground clearance on the GT-R kit? I was THINKING about dropping my b13, but I wanna keep my clearance. Why? Cuz I don't wanna learn to drive differently :loser: I'm use to a truck, and I'm not patient, so once I get that lil' witch back on the road.. it'll be a strange deal.


----------



## I'm tired of my usernamee (Feb 16, 2004)

evil_001 said:


> Jumpin in the thread, but hey, I search so there..
> 
> Ok, does anyone know the ground clearance on the GT-R kit? I was THINKING about dropping my b13, but I wanna keep my clearance. Why? Cuz I don't wanna learn to drive differently :loser: I'm use to a truck, and I'm not patient, so once I get that lil' witch back on the road.. it'll be a strange deal.


Uh there is no GTR kit for the B13. I'm dropped 2 inches and I live in Washington and i have no problems with bumps and whatnot but i dont have a kit, though im considering it too.


----------



## evil_001 (Dec 3, 2004)

91sentra said:


> Uh there is no GTR kit for the B13. I'm dropped 2 inches and I live in Washington and i have no problems with bumps and whatnot but i dont have a kit, though im considering it too.


You're kidding!!! I swore I saw a GTR for the B13! The thing about it, is the kit can give a low pro without having to drop it. I won't get the handling of a drop, but hey, don't need it.


----------



## I'm tired of my usernamee (Feb 16, 2004)

evil_001 said:


> You're kidding!!! I swore I saw a GTR for the B13! The thing about it, is the kit can give a low pro without having to drop it. I won't get the handling of a drop, but hey, don't need it.


Nope its for the B14 so im sure with enough work you can make it fit but its your choice.


----------



## ShyceTasian (Feb 27, 2005)

*That Would Be Me*

I live in Washington and I have My car dropped 2" and Full Kit on. Works Fine for the 2 days I've had it. Just got to be careful. I got about a pack of smokes worth of clearance in the front and back. Drive cautiously till your used to it.


----------



## B14_Stealth (Aug 14, 2003)

B14Baby said:


> I have a 1996 Sentra GXE 4-Door that is lowered 2" and I really want a ground effects kit but I have heard from people that I will regret putting the kit on. They say I can't drive anywhere. I can't go over speedbumps or into slanted driveways. I have tried calling dealers to see if they could give me a spec on the front bumper so I know how much clearance I will have but no one is willing to give me that information. Anybody have any opinions, thoughts, ideas?


if you get polyurathane ground effects .. then they won't brake like fiberglass. Ive had mine on my car for like 8 months now and ive hit more shit than yhou can imagine (even when i get on the lift, the side skirt bends almost in half and won't crack) and still no cracks whatsoever


----------



## ryan7o7 (May 6, 2004)

i have ground effects, i scraped them once on a hella big speed bump cuz i did't get completely sideways. All you gotta do to keep them safe, is go slow and sideways over obstacles.


----------



## B14_Stealth (Aug 14, 2003)

when you drive... just remember that you got them simetimes i forget and thats why i scrape them


----------



## b14sleeper (Dec 31, 2004)

another thing to watch out for when you are low to the ground, are potholes, not only can they mess up your rims, but can crack your front bumper if you are going fast enough. that happened to my cousins 97 accord with a fiberglass bumper, no big deal tho, we just bondo'ed it, and repainted. 
:fluffpol: < that shit is nasty(it has boobs)


----------



## B14_Stealth (Aug 14, 2003)

i hit a pothole so deep couple of weeks ago that..when the tire went in..the conrete actually scrapped the rim of the rim and little bit of paint got scrapped off of the sideskirt right next to the wheel.


----------

